# Thank goodness for solid Leave-It and Stays



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Macaroni and cheese ---$1.50
Glass bowl ---$0.50
Teaching a solid "Leave-It" and "Stay" -----Priceless

Arthritis is acting up....dropped the darn Correll bowl full of macaroni and cheese off when I was lifting it off the counter...
I love the fact that Correll dishes are so light, but the darn things dont just break - they *shatter*!! Dogs came running from different corners of the room at the sound...(they all know the first one to pick the dropped/fallen object gets rewarded...)

I never appreciated how valuable proofing with a broom around their feet could be..... You cant see from the picture, but there were shards all around Traces feet...










Anone want to guess what that vet bill would have been!?!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

LOL! Trace looks sooooo tempted!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Trace looks so grown up and handsome! And it's a good thing that he didn't cut himself on the glass!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

glad it turned out ok, that would have been one heck of a bill! you've got quite a pack there, congrats!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two don't always seem to have a good "leave it" but the morning I dropped aspirin all over the floor, I must have sounded like I meant it!

I know exactly what you mean...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Good dogs, and great picture of dogs being good!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Your dogs are beautiful, Mary.. and you have done a fantastic job with their training. They must have thought you were going a bit over board on this one though, lol. A few weeks back D/H dropped some Avandamet pills on the floor ( lowers blood sugar ) . We must have sounded like we meant it, too.. They made us proud! Can't imagine what the bills may have been.. or even if they could " fix things " any way. SO glad it all turned out well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I appreciate the value of good solid LEAVE IT and STAY commands every time the cat poops on the floor....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yikes! Good dogs.

I agree hotel4dogs. I have one floor pooping cat and thankfully I can tell the dogs leave it and go get a paper towel and they actually don't eat it before I get back.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Your dogs are GORGEOUS! (and obviously very smart/obedient, too!)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOLOL makes my night to know I'm not the only one who has this *issue*!




fostermom said:


> Yikes! Good dogs.
> 
> I agree hotel4dogs. I have one floor pooping cat and thankfully I can tell the dogs leave it and go get a paper towel and they actually don't eat it before I get back.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What a great example of good dogs with good training!!

I have done this before, so I know the feeling. I have also dropped aspirin. I always tell people that story for why to teach leave-it. I actually do not allow the dogs to get anything I drop, even if it is a treat from their jar unless I say it is okay...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good dogs! That must have been a big scare for you when you heard the dog feet thundering towards your kitchen. Glad to hear the emergency was averted by your rock solid training.


----------

